

Tips for Code Readability - ratsbane
http://young-flower-4705.herokuapp.com/

======
ratsbane
Good points. I like the common-sense approach. Much better than rigid code
guidelines that specify precisely when and where how much whitespace goes. If
you read a lot of code you'll read code formatted with a lot of minor
differences. It's good to get used to that. There are a lot of right ways of
doing it.

